# RIP Mushka



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My little hammy Mushka passed away today. Really upset, she was beautiful little hamster.

RIP Mushka, you'll be sorely missed, you were a sweet and loving little hamster, who never bit anyone and would lick our fingers when we held you. I know you are at Rainbow Bridge now, where you are young and healthy again.


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

So adorable! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you.. she was a very cute little thing.

:sob:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Indigo. RIP Mushka.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your hammy :-(

She was adorable.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Really sorry for your hamster.. RIP Mushka...


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------

